# I've found my new career!



## Candace (Jul 24, 2007)

O.K. I'm going to get rich and I mean RICH making these...
http://cgi.ebay.com/indoor-outdoor-...5QQihZ006QQcategoryZ50410QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What do you all think?:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG - do you need an assistant? I would hate to miss out on an opportunity like this!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone have enemies they want to send a gift to?


----------



## dave b (Jul 24, 2007)

I think somebody was really bored.


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2007)

Weddings...WOW. 

Is it me, or is the beak a green chile pepper?


----------



## Candace (Jul 24, 2007)

I tell you what, for you I'd stick on a real chili pepper and only charge you $2,999.00.


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2007)

I dunno, I know my chiles pretty well (I lived in New Mexico for quite a while and we are rather obsessed w/ chiles) - you think that isn't real? 
I mean, it is a *botanical* flamingo.


----------



## rdhed (Jul 25, 2007)

The seller has been an ebay member since 'Feb. 07' and still has a score of 0. If you look at their other things for sale there is nothing. If they sell that for $3,000.00 then I'm definitely changing professions. He should have it as "make offer" then at least it would show activity even if he declines the offer. That is the ultimate in tacky...but money doesn't buy taste. :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2007)

Candace said:


> I tell you what, for you I'd stick on a real chili pepper and only charge you $2,999.00.


 I'll up you one on that - I'll provide REAL feathers & only charge $2995.00!
Are you watching that item? Wouldn't you just drop your drawers if someone bought it!!!


----------



## rdhed (Jul 25, 2007)

Candace...how do we know this isn't you selling this item to begin with, and your just using this forum to generate curiosity and interest? That's a good marketing strategy Candace. oke::wink::wink:


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2007)

my sister lives in brooklyn park MN im gonna send her this and ask he if she sees in front of anyones lawn.



SlipperFan said:


> Anyone have enemies they want to send a gift to?



thats an expensive gift for an enemy!!!


----------



## Candace (Jul 25, 2007)

> Candace...how do we know this isn't you selling this item to begin with, and your just using this forum to generate curiosity and interest? That's a good marketing strategy Candace.



Aw, you found me out...and I thought I was being sneaky.


----------



## Heather (Jul 25, 2007)

You know, I used to live in the town next to where the plastic ones were invented....it's the birthplace of plastic, actually. The people who invented them were kinda weird...go figure! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic_flamingo


----------



## Candace (Jul 25, 2007)

Just to cause trouble and teen boredom setting in...we'd steal pink lawn flamingos and then go several houses down and put them on a neigbor's lawn and arrange them doing, er, bad things:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2007)

Marco said:


> thats an expensive gift for an enemy!!!


Truly, I didn't even look at the price, just the ugly offering. That was enough!


----------

